
Hypothesis: Is Covid-19 severity tied to hair loss? - mhb
https://www.futurity.org/covid-19-men-severity-hair-loss-2329142/
======
LeoNatan25
This is a satirical piece, for the unfamiliar.

~~~
mhb
Why do you think so? If it is, it's fooling some notable institutions.

[https://www.brown.edu/news/2020-04-07/androgen](https://www.brown.edu/news/2020-04-07/androgen)

[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/dth.13365](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/dth.13365)

